# Solved: Help with MySql



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

I dont know if i am posting this question in the right place so feel free to move it.

I have MySql installed on my laptop, but now the database is getting big and taking alot of the disk space up. I was wondering if somebody could assist me in moving the MySql data directory to an external hard drive?

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

This is very simple. The my.ini file will have the directory where the MySQL data files are located. Just stop the MySQL service, move the data files to your external hard drive, edit the my.ini file to point to the new location, start MySQL service.


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Centauricw, Thanks for the reply. 

I have just created a folder on the drive and named it "MySql" i then stopped the Mysql Service went to program files and located the my.ini file i changed the Datadir to the file path on the external drive, but when i try and save the my.ini i get an error saying the file cannot be created. Hope you can help.

Thanks.


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you again for your reply, i have now managed to do it. The problem was i only had "Read Only" Permissions thats why i could not edit the file.


----------

